# Reducing Speaker Noise



## ChubbyGibbon (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi, I have a PC, powered speakers, and 2 turntables + mixer hooked up but I cant seem to get rid of the noise in the speakers, which gets especially annoying when the computer is on load. I get loads of electrical buzzing noises caused by cables crossing over each other behind my desk. I do not have the room to route all these cables seperately and away from each other. Im looking for suggestions to help reduce the buzz and also are there any products that will help this. Thanks.


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

Try these or ones like these from another source:
http://www.rcplanet.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=JRPA028&click=3


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi ChubbyGibbon :wave:

Unfortunately, getting rid of 'noise' is usually a very 'hit-an'-miss' affair, there's so many causes - From cheap cables to cheap equipment that the manufacturers use in their PC's. 

The 1st thing I'd try would be to group the cable accordingly, the 'signal' cables separate from the power-cables.

Another thing to try would be to use a separate amp/speaker, instead of the powered PC speakers.

If finances allow, using decent-quality cables can seriously reduce the hisses and hums.

The fact that the noise increases when the PC is under load could indicate a weak Power-Supply-Unit - What make/model of PC do you have, and what sound-card/onboard sound-chip is fitted?


----------



## ChubbyGibbon (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the responses. I have a recently bought OCZ power supply unit, so I dont think that could be the cause. Heres the basic details of the PC. AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual, Core Processor 6000+, 3.01 GHz, 3.25 GB of RAM. Im not sure what my sound card is. Im wondering if it could be the sub-woofer, because it is old and a cheap model. And nbjecter I will be sure to get a couple of those and see if it help. Thanks.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If you have a decent stereo-system, the cheapest option would be to try connecting the 'Audio-Out' (The socket that your PC speakers are plugged into) from your PC to the 'Line-In' on your stereo - That would eliminate/prove your PC's speakers as the culprit (or not).

Failing that, a good-quality pair of headphones.


----------

